# New check enging light code



## brianj1573 (May 8, 2015)

I have a 2005 Maxima SL. It was giving me 2 codes, P1273 and P0420. I have replaced and oxygen sensor and the bank 1 catalytic converter and those codes are gone. The light recently came back on and i had the code read and it's P0135. If anybody knows any solutions to fix this code it would be greatly appreciated, my wife just told me that she got pulled over on her way to work this morning for the rejection inspection sticker being expired


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

P0135 Nissan HO2S11 Heater Circuit Fault OBDII Engine Light Trouble Code | Engine-Codes.com

Did you replace all your 02 sensors upstream and downstream? Seems you have a bad upstream bank 1. ( I think your engine has 4 all told). Did you use NTK oem sensor? From reading the forum over the years seems quite a few people have problems with other brands and particularly, the cheap ones off ebay.

Here is a link to the part you need

https://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=1643202&cc=1432243&jnid=443&jpid=11

you could also check amazon or locally.

Hope that is all it is. Based upon your codes, it would be the same one you had changed. Maybe double check that the electrical connection isn't loose or not fully plugged in, and also that the fuse for it is ok. Good luck.


----------

